# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Gia hạn, cấp mới, chuyển đổi visa việt nam (vietnam visa extension)

## greencanal31

*GIA HẠN, CẤP MỚI, CHUYỂN ĐỔI VISA VIỆT NAM* (*VIETNAM VISA EXTENSION*)

*Dịch vụ gia hạn, cấp mới, chuyển đổi Visa Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài đang lưu trú tại VN* 
Thủ tục chỉ cần Hộ chiếu gốc và visa cấp tại sân bay hoặc sứ quán còn hạn và địa chỉ (Quá hạn phí phạt theo nhà nước).
- Gia hạn   1 tháng 1 lần         58 USD  4 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   1 tháng 1 lần         70 USD 2 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần         85 USD 4 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần         105 USD 2 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   3 tháng 1 lần         190 USD 7 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 3 tháng 1 lần        195 USD 7 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   3 tháng nhiều lần      198 USD 8 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 3 tháng nhiều lần      220 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   6 tháng nhiều lần      680 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 6 tháng nhiều lần 750 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 năm nhiều lần 850 USD.

Gia hạn visa (*Visa extension*), gia hạn visa cho người Hàn Quốc, *Thẻ tạm trú*, *giấy phép lao động*, *miễn thị thực* và thư mời nhân visa nhận tại sứ quán hoặc sân bay là dịch chúng tôi là chuyên gia.
Hiện tại chúng tôi hoạt động phục vụ cho 2366 công ty trong nước và các *công ty nước ngoài tại việt nam*, 37 *tổ chức phi chính phủ*, và hàng ngàn cá nhân trong và ngoài nước.
Cam kết đúng giờ, cam kết tư vấn tốt nhất cho khách hàng, cam kết giá cả hợp lý với chất lượng và quyền lợi cao nhất cho khách hàng.
*GIA HẠN, CẤP MỚI, CHUYỂN ĐỔI VISA cho ngưỜI HÀN QUỐC*
*Dịch vụ gia hạn, cấp mới, chuyển đổi visa Việt Nam cho người Hàn Quốc đang lưu trú tại VN* 
Thủ tục chỉ cần Hộ chiếu gốc và visa cấp tại sân bay hoặc sứ quán còn hạn và địa chỉ (Quá hạn phí phạt theo nhà nước).
- Gia hạn   1 tháng 1 lần           90 USD   4 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   1 tháng 1 lần         140 USD   2 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần         95 USD 4 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần         140 USD 2 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   3 tháng 1 lần         230 USD 7 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 3 tháng 1 lần         245 USD 7 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   3 tháng nhiều lần       290 USD 8 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 3 tháng nhiều lần       330 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   6 tháng nhiều lần       880 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 6 tháng nhiều lần       750 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 năm nhiều lần       1.200 USD 10 ngày làm việc

*THƯ MỜI VISA VIỆT NAM CHO NGƯỜI NƯỚC NGOÀI* (*VISA APPROVAL*)
- Thư mời 1 tháng 1 lần nhận visa tại sân bay               10 USD
- Thư mời 1 tháng 1 lần nhận visa tại đại sứ quán       12 USD
- Thư mời 3 tháng 1 lần nhận visa tại sân bay               15 USD
- Thư mời 3 tháng nhiều lần nhận visa tại sứ quán         18 USD
- Thư mời 3 tháng nhiều lần nhận tại sân bay                22 USD
- Thư mời 3 tháng nhiều lần nhận tại sứ quán:             25 USD
Yêu cầu: cung cấp mặt hộ chiếu. Làm khẩn nửa ngày +$15. Khẩn 1 ngày $10.

*DUYỆT VISA, THƯ MỜI CHO KHÁCH CHÂU PHI*
- Thủ tục chỉ cần photo hoặc scan mặt hộ chiếu.
*- Thư mời 1 tháng 1 lần USD 65.00 khách quốc tịch Nam Phi da trắng.*
*- Thư mời 1 tháng 1 lần USD 165.00 khách quôc tịch nam phi da màu.* 
*- Thư mời 1 tháng 1 lần USD 85.00 khách quốc tịch Angeria…* 
*- Không duyệt Nigieria, Ghana và các quốc gia Trung Phi.*

*MIỄN THỊ THỰC*
*- Giá: 150 USD*
*- Hồ sơ:* Đăng kí kết hôn, địa chỉ hiện tại, giấy khai sinh con chung nếu có, chứng minh thư và sổ hộ khẩu của thân nhân. Ảnh 4*6.
- *Thời gian làm:* 10 ngày không kể thứ 7, chủ nhật


*LÀM THẺ TẠM TRÚ*
*- Giá: Từ 280 USD*
*- Hồ sơ:* Giấy phép lao động, đăng kí kinh doanh công chứng, chứng nhận mẫu dấu công chứng 4 ảnh 4*6, hộ chiếu, visa còn hạn, địa chỉ hiện tại, theo bộ hồ sơ của khách.
- *Thời gian làm:* 10 ngày không kể thứ 7, chủ nhật


*GIẤY PHÉP LAO ĐỘNG CHO NGƯỜI NƯỚC NGOÀI TẠI VIỆT NAM*
*Dịch vụ làm giấy phép lao động cho người nước ngoài đang làm việc tại Việt Nam* 
- *Giá: 285 USD*.
*- Hồ sơ:* Lý lịch tư pháp, giấy khám sức khỏe, hợp đồng lao động, 2 ảnh 3*4, địa chỉ hiện tại, đăng kí kinh doanh công chứng, chứng nhận mẫu con dấu công chứng, Hộ chiếu và visa còn hạn, bằng từ cao đẳng trở lên đã được xác nhận hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự.
- *Thời gian làm:* 10 ngày làm việc

----------


## thanhvannt90

*Dịch vụ gia hạn, cấp mới, chuyển đổi Visa Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài đang lưu trú tại VN
*Thủ tục chỉ cần Hộ chiếu gốc
- Cấp mới visa 1T/1lần
- Gia hạn Visa 1T/1lần
- Cấp mới visa 1T/1lần
- Gia hạn visa 3T/1lần
- Cấp mới (chuyển đổi) visa 3T/nhiều lần
- Gia hạn visa 3T/ nhiều lần
Liên hệ:Công ty TNHH Thương mại và du lịch Greencanal
Phone office: 04-3724.5292
Ms. Tâm: 0904386229

----------


## canaltraveltour

Làm KHẩn Lấy Ngay Trong Ngày Được không bạn.

----------


## vierild

*Kính chào quý khách hàng!

Công ty chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ tổng hợp về Visa - Hộ* 
*Chiếu , gồm các loại hình dịch vụ sau:

- Visa nhập cảnh
- Cấp mới Visa
- Gia hạn Visa
- Thẻ tạm trú
- Hộ chiếu*
*- Visa di anh, visa dip phap , visa di my , visa di trung quoc, visa di hong kong , visa di han quoc , visa di an do , visa di nhat ban , visa di Singapore , visa di thai lan , visa di uc , visa di ha lan , visa di y , visa di duc ….*
*- Và tất cả các loại hình dịch vụ liên quan khác.*

*Ngoài ra Chúng tôi còn cung cấp các giải pháp về du lịch như : vé máy bay, tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước .

Các trường hợp gia hạn visa VN cho người nước ngoài hay Việt Kiều làm sao có lợi nhất cho khách hàng về thời gian lưu trú dài hạn hoặc các trường hợp khẩn.

Visa các nước cho người Việt Nam  hay người nước ngoài với giá cả phải chăng và thời gian lấy visa ngắn  nhất có thể để giao cho khách, nhân viên chúng tôi đến tận nơi để giao.

Cung cấp vé máy bay đi các nước với giá tốt cho khách hàng.* 
*Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được phục vụ tận tình và chu đáo.* 
*Hotline:0988 38 98 48* - *(08)382 748 87*
*Website: http://24hvisa.com*

----------

